# Herring running at Chain Bridge? Need directions to Hains Point if not.



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Everybody:

I need to scoop up some herring for bait. Too expensive at Fletchers ($2 each I think). A couple of years ago, we used to go under the Chain Bridge and scoop in the stream that flows out to the Potomac River. Is the herring run over by now? If it is, I read in an earlier post that they are currently running in Haines Point. Please provide directions on how to get there coming from 395 South (VA). Do you have to pay for parking at HP? Aside from herring, can you catch perch from shore at this time of the year? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

The herring run is in its peak now at Haines Point. Use a dip net you'll catch all you need in about 10 minutes. From 395 cross over the 14th Street Bridge and make the first right turn into the park. Go to stop sign and make a left. Next stop sign make a right. Stop anywhere and look against the sea wall the herring will be there. Haines Point is a National Park, no parking fees. You can fish the river side accross from the ariport with bloodworms for perch. You'll need a DC license. Park Police will enforce.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the prompt response, finn74!!! I really appreciate it. Do you know what is the closest place I can buy a DC license? I used to buy my DC License from Fletchers.


----------

